# Site Slow



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Why is the site so darn slow today?.....and earlier I couldn't even log on. #-o


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine's ok... maybe it's the inet in your area?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 1, 2010)

No problems here either :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2010)

I blame Shamoo :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine isn't slow but the template is all jacked up.

Also picking on "view active topics" tells me that there are no active topics in the last 7 days. :?:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Earlier when I clicked on "View new posts".....it said that there wasn't any, but when I looked through the forum, there were new posts! #-o


----------



## Doug (Jan 1, 2010)

No problems here for now.


----------



## poolie (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm getting the same thing with the 'View Active Topics' which scared me because I thought the site might have been hacked. Must just me a glitch or something.




Quackrstackr said:


> Mine isn't slow but the template is all jacked up.
> 
> Also picking on "view active topics" tells me that there are no active topics in the last 7 days. :?:


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2010)

We did an update on the software and went from 3.0.5 to 3.0.6 While that was going on that's when you noticed the slowness. Should all be good now. This was a big update, lots of bug fixes and a few enhancements.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim said:


> We did an update on the software and went from 3.0.5 to 3.0.6 While that was going on that's when you noticed the slowness. Should all be good now. This was a big update, lots of bug fixes and a few enhancements.



Thanks Jim! :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I blame Shamoo :LOL2:


 :LOL2: :LOL2: Its my new pimped computer and big a*s screen, needs more power to run it :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Geez Charlie, stop hogging the whole site for yourself... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> Geez Charlie, stop hogging the whole site for yourself... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


I think that happened when I was messen wit that extra cord :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim said:


> We did an update on the software and went from 3.0.5 to 3.0.6 While that was going on that's when you noticed the slowness. Should all be good now. This was a big update, lots of bug fixes and a few enhancements.


2nd page of smilies work now :beer: \/


----------



## poolie (Jan 1, 2010)

okay, so what am I doing wrong? The 'View active topics' link which I use 99.9% of the time still returns no posts. Do I need to clean out my browser cache or something?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

poolie said:


> okay, so what am I doing wrong? The 'View active topics' link which I use 99.9% of the time still returns no posts. Do I need to clean out my browser cache or something?



This is the result I get - "No suitable matches were found."


----------



## poolie (Jan 1, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > okay, so what am I doing wrong? The 'View active topics' link which I use 99.9% of the time still returns no posts. Do I need to clean out my browser cache or something?
> ...



Whew... and there for a minute I thought I'd killed off too many brain cells last night :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 1, 2010)

The template and the active topics are still jacked up for me, also.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

poolie said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > poolie said:
> ...



:LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Jan 2, 2010)

I've discovered that 'Active Topics' is working as designed now. Here's what I saw on the phpBB support forum:

Actually, it is now working even better than before. Before, there was a bug in phpBB that Active Topics was always enabled for all forums, regardless of the actual setting, which was No by default. In 3.0.6, this bug has been fixed, meaning that you can now choose whether you want to have a forum in Active Topics or not, so you can exclude certain forums. A disadvantage of this new fix is that in forums which have been using the Active Forums feature without actually enabling it, now don't display any topics anymore.

You need to enable it for each forum manually under the Forums tab now, to get it back as it has been working in 3.0.5 and lower, or enabling it for all forums at once by running this query...


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2010)

When logged-in, I always click on the "View New Posts" button on the right side of the page and it displays the most recent posts. If I'm viewing the site when I'm not logged-in I use the "View Active Topics".


----------



## poolie (Jan 2, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> When logged-in, I always click on the "View New Posts" button on the right side of the page and it displays the most recent posts. If I'm viewing the site when I'm not logged-in I use the "View Active Topics".



Only 11am and I've already learned something new... guess I've never noticed the 'View new posts' link. Problem solved


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 2, 2010)

also, each thread on the "view new posts" results has a icon to take you to the first unread post.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

danmyersmn said:


> also, each thread on the "view new posts" results has a icon to take you to the first unread post.



Yes, I noticed that.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 2, 2010)

View active topics still doesn't work for me. :?:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2010)

Not working here either now. Perhaps Jim can fix it for us 8) 



...and the Gallery (can get to it from the Homepage, but button no longer within the Forums page). [-o< 8)


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

Flicked some settings on the backend....Test.

I did put an email into my guy anyway for the gallery and home page buttons I will let him know about the active topics if the settings did not take effect.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks! =D> 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2010)

Homepage and Gallery buttons are visible and working. Thanks! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 2, 2010)

Active topics still a no-go for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Active topics still a no-go for me.



baby steps.... :|


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

View Active Topics should be fixed now. :beer: to the best forum take carerer out there!

This forum is not a straight out of the box install. There are some custom things done in the back end. When ever there is an upgrade, the upgrade does not take care of the extras (Gallery buttons, home page buttons) and little odds and ends that make the forum run smoother. 

Knock on wood the site hardly ever goes down, and when it does it is usually the hosting company hardware/network and not the forum software itself. And that is usually taken care of within 15-20 minutes.

I/we are very lucky. :mrgreen: 

So if you guys see something not right, do not hesitate to let me know.


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Jan 6, 2010)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2010)

> View Active Topics should be fixed now. to the best forum take carerer out there!




Good-to-go! =D> 8)


----------



## poolie (Jan 6, 2010)

Jim said:


> View Active Topics should be fixed now. :beer: to the best forum take carerer out there!



You're the best Jim... I was feeling lost without that Link. The New Posts just wasn't doing it for me.

=D>


----------

